# Cheap acoustics



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Since I sold my Fender back to my uncle I have been nosing around the idea to just get a cheap acoustic guitar for under 100 bucks.

I know for 100 bucks I aint gonna get much, but I'm expecting much either. Just want an alternative to always playing an electric.

I have been looking at some on eBay and when I typed in "old guitar" I came across alot of these old Harmony and Stella guitars which I really like. The body's on some of them are small than say the normal acoustic guitar.

Here are some that I'm interested in:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Harmony-Rare-St...ryZ85851QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/STELLA-HARMONY-...oryZ2385QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1965-Ha...ryZ85851QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stella-Harmony-...yZ118982QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If someone could tell me what is the diffrence between the two body styles, that would be awesome. If you wanna suggest a cheapy type acoustic, that would be cool too.

thanks alot
daniel


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there is an art & lutherie guitar that sells for a little over $200.

huge value.

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My son picked up a Silvertone at Walmart last year for 100 bucks and I'm quite suprised at how nice it plays. If I were looking for a "camping" guitar I'd certainly buy one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Used is a good option.

I just sold a Vester (Korean made in the same plant as Washburn) to my keyboard player for $100.

It a nice little guitar with a good sounding pick up. They're out there. It's no Taylor or Martin, but again I sold it for $100. not $3000 ~ $4000

This video shows the guitar in question. The audio is a bit thin (camera mic only).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got an a&l ami for 75$ used at a guitar store- was still like new-
brand new ones are about $225. excellent deal tho, ive got a couple.
if your looking at those harmonys, the bigger body ones are louder, with more tonal range i guess- the stellas are smaller, but sound cool-
theres a thread on mine- sound clip at the bottom to give you some idea of the voice-
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9929


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well as near as I can tell one looks like a dread and they others look like they are folk size guitars, however while reading the descriptions I wouldn't waste my money on any of those,when you see a guitar with-out strings and descriptions about the neck needing resetting and things along that nature,warning bells ring through my head, wait for someone who has a proven guitar or save some more money before you invest in something like those,Harmonies and Stella's are more for those who like the looks and they just have to collect them, check out this place and you'll see what I mean
http://www.vintaxe.com/boards/index.php
But spend the time to look sometimes you can find a diamond in the rough, I found my old Framus to be more valuable to me then some of my other guitars.Ship


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey ship- thanks for that link, looks like a lot of good reading there! never heard of that place before.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...there is an art & lutherie guitar that sells for a little over $200.
> 
> huge value.
> 
> -dh


I actually have this guitar and it is great bang for the buck. I use it for a couple of songs in the band and just banging around. Great tone and playability for the price.......no it is not a Martin or Taylor but it does what I need it too.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well I hope*

Hey fraser its my pleasure to help out,its a good site to find older guitars and why and why you shouldn't buy certain ones, so they cover the gammon of older ax's out there and even they get stumbed once in a while.But its always nice to look, what is it my wife calls it ,oh yeah guitar porn, she comes home every day and asks if I had my fill of guitar porn and every day I tell her the same thing, there is no cure for G.A.S. and no matter how much I look I still need more, Okay guys I will come clean I am an addict,there is never going to be enough guitars to please me, well at least not till I find a very big house to hold them all.Ship :banana:lofu


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ressurecting an old thread because someone mentioned Framus...
Anyone ever hadone of those old archtops? I'm kinda looking for a cheapie steel string acoustic for slide...like a Stella/Harmony parlour guitar, but I just found an old Framus archtop from the 60s that might do the trick. Anyone ever had one of those? It's cheap, but not _that_ cheap...just wondering if I should bother going to see it.


----------

